# Royal/Ball Pythons (x3) FOR SALE Viv and Accessories Inc.



## Dr.Jizz

Hello, I have three Royal Pythons for sale here. Reason for this sale is that I am finishing college and am soon to be working full time, 
so I fear i won't have enough spare time to look after them. 

I have two females and one male (identified in the image below)

View attachment 85


Snake Details:

Male: Approx. 18 - 21 inches long, Strike feeder since birth, 7 months of age.

Females: Approx. 22 - 26 inches long, also both strike feeders since birth, 7 and a half months of age.

All three snakes have never missed a feed, are currently on one Medium sized mouse each every monday afternoon. They can be used as a breeding pair or in this case a triplet. (If thats the right word :S)

The Vivarium's dimensions are as follows:

Length: 24" / 60.96cm Height: 16" / 40.64cm Depth: 12" / 30.48cm

View attachment 86





The Vivarium includes: (as shown above)

Lighting Unit
60 Watt bulb
Small Bag of Aspen Snake Bedding
2x Chunks of woods
Large Cave
Wooden Hideout
Water Bowl
Thermometer and Hygrometer
Am willing to sell all 3 together inc. Viv and accessories for £250 o.n.o

Or sold seperatley: Male £40 / Females £50 each / Vivarium £75 (inc. kit above)

Please Email me at: [email protected] for more info/ advice.

Many thanks, Lewis.


----------

